# Urban Scavenging...



## KYPrepper (Jan 17, 2014)

Okay here's the scenario: S has HTF. You're in a crowded suburban area/Warehouse or business district(not in the woods or out in nature. For this exercise think "concrete jungle") You had a fully stocked BOB with food water and an array of items. Unfortunately you lost that bag in a scuffle with a group of outsiders. You did manage to grab 5 items of your's before they took off. You're left with no food, no water, and no guns and ammo. What 5 items did you manage to grab, and how will you use these items to find the other necessary items for survival??? Or how will you use the 5 items by themselves to survive and how long do you think you will last with said 5 items.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

pistol and four rounds. Used it to get my damned bag back.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Unfortunately basic survival starts all over again. If I can't do exactly like Denton said and get my damn bag back...I would have to start scavenging for supplies almost immediately. Shelter is provided from the "concrete jungle"...but food and water become paramount (but still take a back seat to guns/ammo/knives). 

Perhaps I could make better choices if I knew what 5 items I was able to grab form my bag...


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

oh come on, try a believable scenario, something that likely to happen.....

been caught out in a warehouse district with your bob (I would think it would be a get home bag) is something natural selection should take care of, what you have left your vehicle with a bob and didn't notice the noise of the mob?? 

and asking for 5 items, sounds like a what's the 5 items in your kit that will get you home, my car bob (it's not even a bob) is a lock knife and a bic lighter, that's all I need to get me home (I'm looking into a small waterbottle that can be carried on your belt) anything more is just something else that can be lost or make you stand out in a crowd... no thanks


----------



## KYPrepper (Jan 17, 2014)

Jesus Christ guys you all took that straight to your heart's. Just a light hearted what would you do. And on those notes, a simple game/question will never be asked again. I certainly get the vibe from "senior members" here that you don't take to new or younger members that haven't used this thread since it was started or something. It certainly wasn't just this response to one of my threads, I see argumentative answers and sarcastic responses to a lot of newer members just trying to conversate. If you guys want a place where you screen every single member joining and decide if you like them, or you believe they actually have the credentials to post, maybe you have made this domain a little more private. I won't change the way I live because of a couple guys being mean on the big bad internet but in a nut shel, was it that ducking hard to play along?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

What?!? I gave an honest answer. Sheesh; you are a meanie-poo-poo-head, Kentucky!


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

The grown up in me wants to say " Im sorry you feel that way, Is there anything we can do to rectify those feelings?"
But the inner kid-smart ass Donnie wants to say "Then just take your ball and go home".
In reality, the grown up wins, and althou we are a close knit group of like minded individuals, you have probably seen that, after a month or so, people either love us or hate us. And, thanks to the soldiers out there, its a free country. 
So please, love us or hate us, if you feel someone is wrong, civilly let us know, you just did. Stick around, if we didn't like you, you would know by now. We aren't shy.


----------



## KYPrepper (Jan 17, 2014)

Not mean just, too friendly I guess. Loved your sarcastic answer haha. Like I said not necessarily this thread, or to me. I saw smoking04 get his ads ripped in another thread for suggesting an easier way to find posts or something, I mean come on. Ok I know my question was childish, kinda why I asked it, to break up the dreadful monotony of SHTF haha. Like I said I'll just post on threads the elders make and hope to the prepping God's I don't offend the mighty, uh... "real peppers" I guess? Haha I don't know how they're better or more informed than me, but I don't judge. And sorry if I came off like a senior mem... I mean sick, I was just frustrated. Thought I would find nice people that shared my ideas and opinions, not people that would scoff and point and laugh.(certainly not on the tin hat forum site)


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Deebo said:


> The grown up in me wants to say " Im sorry you feel that way, Is there anything we can do to rectify those feelings?"
> But the inner kid-smart ass Donnie wants to say "Then just take your ball and go home".
> In reality, the grown up wins, and althou we are a close knit group of like minded individuals, you have probably seen that, after a month or so, people either love us or hate us. And, thanks to the soldiers out there, its a free country.
> So please, love us or hate us, if you feel someone is wrong, civilly let us know, you just did. Stick around, if we didn't like you, you would know by now. We aren't shy.


Yo, Donnie. The global corporations and banks have damned good reasons to thank the soldiers, not the citizens. Not that the corporations and banks would ever stoop to thanking what they see as tools for their use. You can thank global positioning, isolating borders and ill-tempered citizenry for us enjoying the illusion of freedom - not that we are really all that free.

Just keeping it real, friend!


----------



## KYPrepper (Jan 17, 2014)

Deebo said:


> The grown up in me wants to say " Im sorry you feel that way, Is there anything we can do to rectify those feelings?"
> But the inner kid-smart ass Donnie wants to say "Then just take your ball and go home".


I laughed my ass off at take your ball and go home. Glad to see the adult win though not going to lie, but it would take so much more than a mean post for me to take my ball home. If one of you shows up on my porch I will flip my script and take my ball back into the womb with me.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

deleted... double post sorry


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

ky, try a more thought out scenario, I love well thought out ones, like early hours of a event or such, something that doesn't involve showing off gear or what "5 items will.you grab" those ones I pull my notebook out and start taking notes  and get better involvement....

people have survived in the wilderness with no equipment, no tools, and no knowledge... so every time these "what's your favorite toy posts" come up the arse hole nature of this poster comes out in force  

there was one good what if post a wile ago, use your knowledge to defend this location, no toys, no kit, just you don't have any of your gear... these are always good, 
but seriously tho, think very hard on what if posts, a situation you may find yourself in... would you really head towards a mob or would you avoid it?? as timeline really is early..


----------



## KYPrepper (Jan 17, 2014)

Like I said bud wasn't really trying to think a scenario like that our t I guess. Jus bored. I see what you mean and I whole heartedly agree, that would make for great conversation. That comment was coming since I started posting here, wasn't just you either. I have found nothing but intelligent witty hilarious people here. I can take some harping don't get me wrong. I think your last post should have been your first, that's a way better first impression. No offense.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I dont know anything about V board forums, and can barely peck around on a computer at a third grade level, My answer to the poster was true, thats how I acces my thhreads after I have been gone for a few days, I wasn't trying to be an ass. Some other posters came across harshly, and if you notice some more posters "notified" them.
One thing you must understand, in the last two months, we have had a serious influx of new people, january especially, and some of them have raised eyebrows, so we are kinda weary, not an excuse for picking on new people, but we try not to be prejduice, we will occasionally bite each other, and you know the old saying "some friendships are born from battles".


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Oh yeah, and watch out for that Aussie, remember, their footballs aren't shaped right!!!!!!!


----------



## KYPrepper (Jan 17, 2014)

Deebo I don't think you were one I was referring to exactly. But it's all good with me. I don't think you need to worry about or be weary about things with me. Just a youngin lookin to some old dogs for some old tricks. I don't like all the new ones they got out haha


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

KYPrepper said:


> Like I said bud wasn't really trying to think a scenario like that our t I guess. Jus bored. I see what you mean and I whole heartedly agree, that would make for great conversation. That comment was coming since I started posting here, wasn't just you either. I have found nothing but intelligent witty hilarious people here. I can take some harping don't get me wrong. I think your last post should have been your first, that's a way better first impression. No offense.


my first comment was my impression of the original post... and carried my second post as a response to your disappointment in replies, as I said topics that revolve around equipment losses or you can only grab one thing what is it, my arse hole part of my personality comes out, in force (no offence) so the impression you got was justified and intended (no offence)

on the plus you weren't trying to sell me shit


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Deebo said:


> Oh yeah, and watch out for that Aussie, remember, their footballs aren't shaped right!!!!!!!


yet our football based games don't require body armor and go for 80+ mins 1 squad with reserves and only 10mis brake between halves


----------



## KYPrepper (Jan 17, 2014)

None taken. I think I see what you guys are talking about. Reps from the government or companies wanting to sell the "perfect survival" tool or trying to see where you all are planning on bugging out to, or how much ammo you have stocked up? Was that what I was mistaken for? Or did Just sound like a total douche asking the question? Dumb question, or mistaken for government ploy? Haha


----------



## KYPrepper (Jan 17, 2014)

Every other word out of the Aussie's mouth sounds like it's coming off a metric converter. Reserves? Squad? Arse hole? Haha


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

pheniox17 said:


> yet our football based games don't require body armor and go for 80+ mins 1 squad with reserves and only 10mis brake between halves


I knew that would "get your goat".

And yes, KY you have weathered the "test".


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I try not to be stereotypical, but when I see Pheonix's posts, I automatically think Crocodyle Dundee. I do like how he is quick to call "bullshit".


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

GOD SAVE NEW ZEALAND!!! bwhahaha


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Deebo said:


> I try not to be stereotypical, but when I see Pheonix's posts, I automatically think Crocodyle Dundee. I do like how he is quick to call "bullshit".


yea I would make a bad politician...


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Sorry the politically correct part of me couldn't watch a team named "the all blacks"..


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

why not, it's a tribute to new Zealand history


----------



## KYPrepper (Jan 17, 2014)

The one thing American football is missing, that overseas does have on us, are hooligans haha. My favorite team(Oakland Raiders) probably have the wildest, craziest, deadliest fan base in the NFL, yet the shoulder-pad wearing, black and silver face colored, wild hair and costume wearing, Raider Nation is made to look like a bunch of school boys when compared to some of the fans across the pond. That kind of die-hard mentality for your city and/or your home team is freaking awesome IMO haha. Oh, and for the record, the greatest basketball program in the world: The University of Kentucky haha Go Big Blue!!!


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

KYPrepper said:


> Okay here's the scenario: S has HTF. You're in a crowded suburban area/Warehouse or business district(not in the woods or out in nature. For this exercise think "concrete jungle") You had a fully stocked BOB with food water and an array of items. Unfortunately you lost that bag in a scuffle with a group of outsiders. You did manage to grab 5 items of your's before they took off. You're left with no food, no water, and no guns and ammo. What 5 items did you manage to grab, and how will you use these items to find the other necessary items for survival??? Or how will you use the 5 items by themselves to survive and how long do you think you will last with said 5 items.


Irrelevant. My side arm and ammo would not have been in the bag. It would have been strapped to me and ready to use.


----------



## KYPrepper (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh wow here we go again hahaha. Thanks for your insight buddy


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Don't let the mean ones get you down KYPrepper. Your A-OK in my book.

One 2 part question; Are you storing a bunch of KY Jelly or are you preparing for the SHTF BECAUSE of KY Jelly?


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Slippy said:


> One 2 part question; Are you storing a bunch of KY Jelly or are you preparing for the SHTF BECAUSE of KY Jelly?


last I heard due to budget cuts, ky jelly is no longer issued to law enforcement, now they ream you dry bwahahaha


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Well,this old dogs take on the "scenario" is,not all of us have to live in the urban sprawl or even have to visit there.so,I would not be caught in a warehouse in an urban setting.hopefully,if it was so I would want to be caught near a national guard armory before the regs get there and grab weapons,food (like mres I guess ugh!)and something to drive,preferably a very large truck (up-armored Oshkosh 5 ton)and then get the hell out of dodge.but, like I said not all of us have to live in a setting like you describe,WE already live in a rural area with less than 12,000 people and most are ex-military,hunters,fishermen,and outdoors people and, we (the community) pretty much know how to take care of ourselves. we are near the largest fresh water lake in the USA,have good doctors,good people,little crime,and abundant wildlife but,only 3 major roads(I wont call them highways)and if this lifeline were cut,some would not survive well just like anywhere else.


----------



## KYPrepper (Jan 17, 2014)

Slippy at first I was like what the hell is he talking about... ha I'm with you though, I have so much KY Jelly I would never notice a shortage, gettin reamed DRY? Never heard the phrase. Haha. And oldguy I envy that life, unfortunately that's not where I live. I'm probably fifteen minutes south of Cincinnati. So yea you can figure out what I'm dealing with.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

KYPrepper said:


> Slippy at first I was like what the hell is he talking about... ha I'm with you though, I have so much KY Jelly I would never notice a shortage, gettin reamed DRY? Never heard the phrase. Haha. And oldguy I envy that life, unfortunately that's not where I live. I'm probably fifteen minutes south of Cincinnati. So yea you can figure out what I'm dealing with.


KYPrepper.
I was just razzin' your handle a bit! :razz:
Stay on alert being that close to Cincinnati, they be some cultural fools in the Queen City.


----------



## Stevenc90 (Sep 16, 2013)

knife, rubber tubing , duct tape, rope, lighter..


----------



## Vagabond (Jan 14, 2014)

Not sure why I'd have all my belongings in a warehouse area. If I were there I'd either have a squat there or would be looking for supplies. Either way I'd still not have everything I own on me, nor much of anything. The more room my pack has the more I can gather. If I were allowed to survive marauders taking my stuff I'd be able to do just fine without it, but if I took the attack personal and it was a long term world without law I'd consider locating them one on one. IF it were at least near my neighborhood/squat/home. If not, and I was in their "hood" and I wasn't likely to find them alone if at all I might just take the loss and keep going. Either way I've got my life which is the important thing. As long as you have that you've got everything you need.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Not quite sure how to answer that, it seem if you loose the bag you are not going to have the opportunity to get five items. I'd be more inclined to believe it should be what five items do you carry on your person that will help you survive if you've lost your kit/bag. It seems more logical to EDC a few essential/critical items on ones person as a failsafe.


----------

